
The Immutable Bank - venantius
https://blog.griffin.sh/2019/10/23/the-immutable-bank/
======
rasteau
I wonder if they were inspired by
[https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3321612](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3321612)

